# Chewing everything - 10 months old



## Lewijen (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello,

just a little advice needed please.

we are trying to trust our boy Charlie to be in the house by himself.

after an early wake up call when I leave I feed him etc.

He goes back in his cage until the dog walk comes in 10am.
We have noticed he sleeps u til 10am anyways - on weekend etc so he’s happy.

The dog Walker then comes again and leaves him out of the cage after his walk to be by himself downstairs at 2.30 until we come home at 5pm.
He has his kongs etc but he loves eating his bed, dry wall, radiator covers etc - we are trying by he’s causing so much damage.
Any advice on toys or methods to control this ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He’s showing you, he is not ready be left alone and crated. It’s unsafe for him, and your house.


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

texasred said:


> He’s showing you, he is not ready be left alone and crated. It’s unsafe for him, and your house.


right


----------



## Vinny155 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi, not got much advice other than to say we are also around this stage with Vinny (10 months old) and your not alone.
We have found he's not ready to be left to free roam house on his own as would also chew skirtings or corners of walls which we took as him being anxious and not sure what to do with himself so are still crating when we are not in or we are busy doing something and cant supervise him/he cant be with us. 
We have started letting him free roam the house away from us for short periods for example when we are upstairs and he's downstairs, or cooking dinner with the kitchen door closed to get him used to being away from us in the home, then praising him if we find he's chilling in his bed or eating a chew. I guess with time he will get more comfortable that he can be in that environment without us present and settle down like he does in his crate. 
If Charlie settles well in his crate then for now Id just say crate him when your not there and build it up. 

Sorry if that doesn't quite answer your question. We have also been wanting to give him more trust but decided not to push it otherwise we would come home to a house wrecked haha.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

The answer is to crate him when he is alone. Dog walker coming daily is helpful. I would also consider a few days of dog day care per week where he can run and play with other dogs to expend his energy.


----------

